What are sites like agorize.com,listing startup challenges , online  hackathons - buddies2705
======
mjohnre
[https://devpost.com/](https://devpost.com/)

I'm not sure what you mean by startup challenges. But Devpost immediately
comes into my mind when talking about online hackathons. The hackathons are
sponsored by either profit and non-profit organizations. They have either
monetary and non-monetary prizes. I was able to join on some of their online
challenges and won monetary prize. I'm not sure though if they have startup
challenges. Just check it out.

